# Verzweifelt: SAM2 zeigt Disconnect 11004



## Pearl_Darkrose (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo Ihr Lieben..

seit über 4 Jahren nutze ich meinen SAM2 und war immer sehr zufrieden.
Nun habe ich neu installiert, doch mein Endcoder zeigt Error, obwohl die
Stream Daten zu 100% richtig sind.

Ich verzweifel. Habe sogar meine Firewall mal deaktiviert, aber nichts.
Kann es an meiner DSL Box liegen?
An meiner Netzwerkeinstellung?
Ich bräuchte ihn heute Nachmittag und weiss einfach nicht mehr weiter.

Mit Winamp habe ich noch nie egsendet und befürchte das auch nicht hinzubekommen. Bitte gebt mir einen Rat.

LG Pearl


----------

